# Maglite 2C ML100...hands on



## elumen8 (Sep 20, 2011)

I bought a new Mag ML100, so I thought I'd post some thoughts and pics of the new 2C-cell LED flashlight...nothing scientific or technical.

The first thing I noticed when I picked up the unopened package was the longer and narrower head assembly. I also spotted the smaller clicky button and dimple. The packaging has a stated 137 Lumens. Then the printing caught my eye..."Personalize for Quick Access to Your Preferred Functions"....now isn't this gonna be fun. 

Taking the light out, you feel the same solid build of any other C-cell Mag. The new 2C LED light is just slightly longer than the previous 2C incan version. It holds nicely in the hand. Looking down the business end of the light, I see the Cree XP-E that they are using in their latest MagLeds. The new sleeker head assembly is quite nice. Then I started twisting the head assembly to play with the focusing action...you know the one that turns a laser-like beam into a huge funky donut hole of light. The main body of the head assembly was twisting but the bezel was not turning along with it. I thought to myself "well that's odd". The main section of the head twists and the LED moves up and down but the bezel remains stationary. I tried to remove the entire head assembly but no amount of unscrewing would make it come off. I unscrewed the bezel and out came the lens and newly designed reflector. The main head assembly is somehow attached to the barrel of the light and adjusts the focusing in a new way. I didn't have the guts to try to disassemble it any further. There is some kind of metal retaining ring along the bezel thread section. It also looks like there might be some better heatsinking on the LED assembly.

I pressed down on the now smaller power button expecting to hear the traditional clicky spring sound but got none. It looks like Mag is using the same electronic switch they have in their XL series of lights. I like the reponse of the switch, a slight push with a soft click or pop sound.


I put in the included batteries (without reading the instructions, of course). The thing did not light up. So I quickly grabbed the instructions and learned all about the functions and usage, thinking that maybe you have to program it the first time out of the packaging. Here comes the fun stuff. There are five different functions and a total of four different function sets. Each function is activated by the number of clicks pressed on the switch. Programming the the function set is amazingly simple. slightly unscrew the tailcap, hold down the switch, rescrew the tailcap and count the number of flashes...one through four.

The five functions are:
1) Full Power
2) Power Save (Low)
3) Strobe
4) SOS
5) Momentary (yeah you read right, momentary on the ML series electronic switches...unfortunately not on the XL series lights)

The four function sets are:
1) One click = Full Power. Two clicks = Low. Three clicks = Strobe
2) One click = Full Power. Two clicks = Low. Three clicks = SOS
3) One click = Momentary. Two clicks = Full Power. Three clicks = Low
4) One click = Momentary. Two clicks = Full Power. Three clicks = Strobe (my favorite)

After reading the instructions the light still wouldn't turn on. Suddenly it dawned on me...I can be so stupid. I remove the tailcap and put the batteries in correctly. thank goodness for reverse polarity protection. haha

Turning on the light gives me what I expected, pretty much the same exact beam as the 2D magled. There's not much else to say other than it has a very usable beam for probably the majority of buyers walking into a brick & mortar looking for a reliable flashlight. I've always enjoyed the laser-like throw that a mag puts out. Not the brightest or floodiest light but it has great throw.

Pressing down the switch the desired number of times cycles through the various functions very smoothly. I use the momentary most often. The Power Save or Low really isn't a large enough difference in lumens. There is a very slight humming sound when the light is on. The focusing from flood to pinpoint is like any other Mag...nothing special.

Overall, I really like this new light. Not the brightest light on the block but immensely usable in the real world.

I don't have any beamshot, runtimes or current readings...but here are a few pics.

-JB


Brand spanking new






Sleeker looking design






Looking down the business end






Already rolled off the top of my Jeep and onto the concrete 






Comparing the length of the 2C LED with the 2C incan






The 2C incan and the 2C LED bezels removed






New reflector on the right





The difference in size between the 2C LED and the 2C incan






Comparing the LED assembly on the 2C LED and the 2D LED on the right. This pic 
is deceiving because the head assembly isn't completely off on the ML100 on the left.






Comparing the lengths between the 2C incan, 2C LED and the 2D LED






Just a few new friends






-JB


----------



## DaveG (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## UberLumens (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for pics and review.

Does the incan head and reflector fit on the led body?


----------



## manoloco (Sep 20, 2011)

elumen8 said:


> ...5) Momentary (yeah you read right, momentary on an electronic switch)...


 
Dont forget Novatacs Did that before, dont remember if the HDS EDC did too but Novatacs have momentary with electronic switch.


----------



## elumen8 (Sep 20, 2011)

UberLumens said:


> Does the incan head and reflector fit on the led body?


 
No. The Led version head assembly has been completely redesigned. The main body of the head doesn't seem to screw onto the body of the flashlight itself. It seems to be attached to a mount that allows it to spin freely around the barrel of the light. This allows it to move the LED in and out for the beam adjustment. The new reflector design no longer uses a cam lobe to move the emitter assembly.



manoloco said:


> Dont forget Novatacs Did that before, dont remember if the HDS EDC did too but Novatacs have momentary with electronic switch.


 
I only meant to say that the Maglite 2C ML series electronic switch now has momentary, not that it hasn't been done before. I was just pleasantly surprised because none of the current Mag XL series lights with electronic switches have incorporated a momentary function. I'll edit the post to reflect that.

-JB


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 20, 2011)

That reflector looks the same as an old incan with no cam. Bummer, I thought it would have the new Rebel style reflector.


----------



## flatline (Sep 20, 2011)

manoloco said:


> Dont forget Novatacs Did that before, dont remember if the HDS EDC did too but Novatacs have momentary with electronic switch.



The HDS Clicky has momentary as long as you don't need to make your flash less than 1/3 of a second. If you need it faster than 1/3 of a second, then you have to double-click instead.

--flatline


----------



## Retinator (Sep 20, 2011)

Awww crap, another battery type to add............ X(

Looks good though. Nice to see Mag stepping things up.

Hope they'll be in Canada for Xmas


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's the head diameter? It appears to be much thinner walled, and maybe a 40mm diameter. 
I wonder if a DBS reflector will fit.


----------



## elumen8 (Sep 20, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> That reflector looks the same as an old incan with no cam. Bummer, I thought it would have the new Rebel style reflector.


 
I just went out and shined the new 2C XP-E light along with a 2D XP-E MagLed down our darkened tree lined street. It held its own against the larger 2D reflector. They designed this smaller reflector to throw very well. 




jabe1 said:


> What's the head diameter? It appears to be much thinner walled, and maybe a 40mm diameter.
> I wonder if a DBS reflector will fit.


 
A quick measurement showed it to be 45mm.


-JB


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## PCC (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay, where did you pick this up at? Looks like I may have to get one to play with. Will you be bringing this to the GTG?


----------



## elumen8 (Sep 22, 2011)

PCC said:


> Okay, where did you pick this up at? Looks like I may have to get one to play with. Will you be bringing this to the GTG?



I got it at the Surplus store on Stevens Creek. I'll bring it to the San Jose get-together on the 1st. I really like the multi-modes on this thing, so I'll keep it this way...but I also like the sleeker head design, so maybe we can figure out a mod for another ML100 host.

The new head assembly looks like it might have its own internal cam mechanism that raises and lowers the LED pill. I'm hesitant to be the first to tear it apart.



-JB


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you removed the head? Push it up and turn the head and knurled ring together. Just a little bit is enough, then release pressure. Keep turning until the head gets loose and slides down (only about 1/8th of a turn is needed in total). Once the head is off, you can align the beam. The two rings are for focusing (top ring) and alignment (bottom ring). The alignment ring should be pushed up or down, not twisted like the focusing ring.

From there, I would advise putting the head back on and not messing with it any further.  Adjusting the alignment ring should be in the manual (at least for the ML125...my ML100 hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## elumen8 (Sep 22, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Have you removed the head?


 
I haven't removed the entire head...yet. I like the sleeker look of the new C-cell head, so I'm going to get another ML100 and tear that one apart for a new Mag mod. I'm a fan of C-cell bodied lights. I want to keep this one intact because its serial number 820.

-JB


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 30, 2011)

I mean the lower part of the head. If you slide it off, you'll quickly realize that the light isn't going to be very easy to disassemble. 

BTW, it says 106 on the LED module, right?


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 30, 2011)

> The four function sets are:
> 1) One click = Full Power. Two clicks = Low. Three clicks = Strobe
> 2) One click = Full Power. Two clicks = Low. Three clicks = SOS
> 3) One click = Momentary. Two clicks = Full Power. Three clicks = Low
> 4) One click = Momentary. Two clicks = Full Power. Three clicks = Strobe (my favorite)


 
Now are these full clicks, or just touches (I'm wondering if a full click turns it off at any point, or if once you turn it on, then you have to cycle through all levels in that function set before it turns off)?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2011)

No difference, the switch is not capable of momentary.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 1, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> No difference, the switch is not capable of momentary.


 
So once you turn it on, it cycles through all the modes in that set before turning off?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2011)

No, it has a time-out.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 1, 2011)

Great. So long as you wait (?) seconds to turn it off, you'd never see strobe in set one. Thank you.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2011)

I can get it to cycle High-Low-Off consistently just with a slight pause after the second click, about a half second is all you need.


----------



## elumen8 (Oct 2, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Now are these full clicks, or just touches (I'm wondering if a full click turns it off at any point, or if once you turn it on, then you have to cycle through all levels in that function set before it turns off)?



Depending on which function set you have it on, its a full click. Once you turn on your desired function for a couple seconds, then a single click turns it off...you don't have to cycle thru the functions. The momentary is just a touch.



Robin24k said:


> No difference, the switch is not capable of momentary.



The electronic switch on the ML100 is *fully momentary* when that function is set.. It is a press and not a click.

JB


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 3, 2011)

elumen8 said:


> The electronic switch on the ML100 is *fully momentary* when that function is set.. It is a press and not a click.


Sorry, guess I wasn't clear. What I meant was that the switch itself is not physically capable of momentary (in the sense like a mechanical forward clicky). The momentary mode was a creative way to get past the hardware limitation by requiring two presses to keep the light on.

An electronic switch that is physically capable of momentary would be like the one Streamlight uses in the Stinger and Strion LED models.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Maglite was suppose to come out with color version of the ML100 as well, since the black one was released, no sign for the colors, I called mag asking for it, was told that the color versions were canned. What a shame.

I wasn't happy about the news, must had made some noises over the phone. I think the customer service person felt bad for me, as she asked if I'd like to evaluate a new version that's still under development which runs on 18650 rechargeable battery, sure, what the heck, I said yes.

A few days later, I got this evaluation model in the mail: 
ML100-L is to the left of regular Mag 2C


----------



## richpalm (Nov 5, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Maglite was suppose to come out with color version of the ML100 as well, since the black one was released, no sign for the colors, I called mag asking or it, was told that the color versions were canned. What a shame.
> 
> I wasn't happy about the news, must had made some noises over the phone. I think the customer service person felt bad for me, as she asked if I'd like to evaluate a new version that's still under development which runs on 18650 rechargeable battery, sure, what the heck, I said yes.
> 
> ...



Oh, man... how'd you charm them out of that? I want one!!

Rich


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just to add one thing to the OP's review. The new ML C head has a new Led centering mechanism, this is huge deal, as centering mechanism is very hard to design, its not seen in any flashlights before its amazing that Mag can make this new design feature fit into the head. 

One can tilt the second ring in the head to adjust centering of the led!


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 6, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Maglite was suppose to come out with color version of the ML100 as well, since the black one was released, no sign for the colors, I called mag asking for it, was told that the color versions were canned. What a shame.
> 
> I wasn't happy about the news, must had made some noises over the phone. I think the customer service person felt bad for me, as she asked if I'd like to evaluate a new version that's still under development which runs on 18650 rechargeable battery, sure, what the heck, I said yes.
> 
> ...




Is this for real.....or just a joke with a modified cutdown ml100


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, I fess-up because I can't lie. There is no ML100-L, this is a cut-down mod.

Since the 2C & 3C has the same 137 LM rating, I suspected they have the same driver, i.e. the 2C driver might be able to handle at least 4.5V. 

I took the risk & cut my 2C ML100 to run 1x18650 & it worked out


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 6, 2011)

What's the number on the module? If it's 106, you're probably overdriving the LED, and a fully charged lithium-ion would be too much.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 6, 2011)

it says 483


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, that's something different then. 484 is 3D XP-E, so it's hard to say what type of circuit 483 is.

Only if the 3-cell ML100 uses the same module would it be buck-boost. Have you used a fully-charged lithium-ion in the 2-cell ML100?

BTW, Maglite is out of stock of ML100's right now, so I haven't been able to get my hands on one yet.


----------



## richpalm (Nov 6, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> OK, I fess-up because I can't lie. There is no ML100-L, this is a cut-down mod.
> 
> Since the 2C & 3C has the same 137 LM rating, I suspected they have the same driver, i.e. the 2C driver might be able to handle at least 4.5V.
> 
> I took the risk & cut my 2C ML100 to run 1x18650 & it worked out



You got me! But my impeded sense of humor usually doesn't "get it."

I know you don't have a lathe. How did you cut it down and rethread it?

Rich


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Only if the 3-cell ML100 uses the same module would it be buck-boost. Have you used a fully-charged lithium-ion in the 2-cell ML100?



Yes, my 18650 Li-ion is fresh off the charger. 




richpalm said:


> You got me! But my impeded sense of humor usually doesn't "get it."
> 
> I know you don't have a lathe. How did you cut it down and rethread it?
> 
> Rich



There are at least 3 ways to do it without a lathe, see my review thread here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ag-D-like-a-Human-Lathe&highlight=lathe+human

I used the method #2, the "Belly Cutter" technique on this one.


----------



## richpalm (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks! Really nice work!

Rich


----------



## StudFreeman (Nov 21, 2011)

elumen8 said:


> I use the momentary most often. The Power Save or Low really isn't a large enough difference in lumens. _*There is a very slight humming sound when the light is on.*_
> -JB



I wonder if the electronic switch is the sole culprit for the humming you hear or if it results from a new driver...the reason being is that an improved driver/boost circuitry would go quite a ways to complement the move to Cree. The boost circuit used in the older Mag 2AA Rebel just wasn't very effective at maintaining even semi-flat output (Nimh AAs help in mine, but not as much as I'd hoped). PCC, a user who has a lot of experience modding later-model lights from Mag, said the following about the 2D Rebel's boost circuit:



PCC said:


> The stock driver in the 2D draws 1600mA for the measly 700mA (estimated) output to the LED.



(Not sure if those issues were addressed with the newer Minimag and 2D iterations (with XP-E) but I'll find out soon, what with BF sales starting early on this year).


Beyond the e-switch I love the C-cell form factor and classy look of the ML...now if it can sustain fairly constant output before falling out of regulation I'd be impressed and would insta-buy


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 21, 2011)

About the humming...on my ML125, the humming is much louder on the 6V NiMH pack than 3.6V NiMH. I think it's related to voltage, the more the inductor works, the louder it is.

I will be making some runtime graphs for the ML100, so stay tuned...due to holiday demand right now, review units are on the back burner and I'll probably be getting the ML100 in early December.


----------



## StudFreeman (Nov 22, 2011)

That makes sense since stepping 6 volts down to around 3.6 would require the circuit to do more work than when running off of 3xC NiMH (also, what is the added advantage of having 5 shorter, lower capacity cells in series for 6V instead of 4 cells at 4.8V and greater capacity? Wouldn't stepping down a voltage closer to the LED's operational input voltage be more efficient or at least grant more capacity/runtime?) 

Any input on when/if the ML series will be available at brick and mortar retailers like ****'s/Lowe's, Robin?
Thanks.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 22, 2011)

do we still get the donut hole rings?

thanks for review.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 22, 2011)

It would be more efficient with 3.6V, but the 6V pack has twice the energy of three Eneloop AA's (15Whr vs 7.2Whr), so even if it's less efficient, it'll still last longer.

All I know about the ML100 is that it has been shipping out to retailers for a while now, so it should be soon.



kreisler said:


> do we still get the donut hole rings?


There's a smaller range of focus, so it's not as severe. It's impossible to get smooth focusing from a reflector, so you'll always have a hole in the middle. Here's a beamshot:


----------



## kreisler (Nov 22, 2011)

seems to be nice powerful torch, and the beam pattern looks good too.

but this is no wonder. it runs on 3x AAA (whereas most of the LED torches CPF deals with use the "more common" cell configurations: 1x 18650, 1x AA, ..)

Looks like Maglite is catching up!!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> It would be more efficient with 3.6V, but the 6V pack has twice the energy of three Eneloop AA's (15Whr vs 7.2Whr), so even if it's less efficient, it'll still last longer.
> 
> All I know about the ML100 is that it has been shipping out to retailers for a while now, so it should be soon.
> 
> ...



Mine can focus much better than the picture shown. Its not perfect, best focus still has a weaker center but not a hole.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, should've mentioned that it's the unfocused beamshot. Here's the focused one:


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 13, 2011)

Some more info about the ML100...



Robin24k said:


> Just completed my runtime test for the 2-cell ML100...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 25, 2011)

ML100 2-cell 90% duty cycle runtime test completed.



Robin24k said:


>


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm assuming the old Maglite cones will be too big now for the narrower ML model heads? Any chance they will introduce just a basic on/off 2C model using the newer cree like the 2D? Also, are the newer cree models using the same switch assembly as the Rebels were? I've had two 2D Rebel models both quit for the same contact problem, not interested in buying another dog.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a completely different platform for the ML-series, but the D-cell lights have not changed except for the LED.


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I may check out an ML model sometime. Definitely taking a pass on the standard Cree though. Couldn't manage to get a month of usage out of either Rebel before they got flaky and quit.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 11, 2012)

What kind of batteries have you been using? Maybe they're not making contact or there's something accumulating on the top?


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 11, 2012)

Duracell alkalines. It looked more like a flaw in the design at first as too much plastic seemed to be covering the contact of the LED/switch housing, but even after removing the offending bit of plastic, they just continued to work intermittently. It was pretty disappointing and my faith in their reliability with the new design went way downhill after the second one exhibited the same behavior. 

On the flipside, my old 2C Mag incan with the LuxIII drop-in LED still ticks right along, just used it the other night.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think it's the plastic...has the metal contact been flattened? Somewhere along the line, Maglite made the contacts flat (like on the ML-series), which should be a more reliable design. Before that, it had been either a spring or a curved piece of metal, which would lose contact if it became flat.


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile now since I've had them but I seem to remember it was a large black plastic piece with a small circular hole and the contact metal, which was factory flat, was within that hole. My first example had some excess plastic covering part of the contact hole which I intially thought was the cause. After removing that excess, more of the metal contact was exposed, but it still flickered and brightened, or died, then I would whack it against my hand to sometimes get it to come on again. Just an annoying experience I don't care to spend another 35 on to do again which is why I was curious if the switch/contact housing of the Cree versions had undergone any changes. I'll probably just check out an ML model later after its seen some use and abuse by the public.

Thanks again.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 12, 2012)

It's probably the cam shaft that is having connectivity issues, if you want to disassemble the switch tower and check the connections there (and see if there are any more bent metal contacts), that would probably be it.


----------



## Paladin (Feb 12, 2012)

Inquiring minds want to know one more thing. Has Maglight decided to reverse what is normal battery installation?

Paladin


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 12, 2012)

No, why would do that? All batteries go in positive first...


----------



## Scenic (Feb 12, 2012)

I may have to pick up one of these. When I first discovered this site I got all into the whole high-tech world of tactical lights, but now that my excitement has settled, some of my favorite lights are still mags. They have some amazing throw. My incandescent mag-charger is great, can hang with the best of the high-lumen chinese lights when tightly focused. I too had the same trouble with my original generation 3AA mag led. I'm sure that by now they have corrected any first generation problems. This new ML100 seems like a great size light. Next on my list: ML100 and mini-maglite pro+ (when i can find one).


----------



## Scenic (Feb 12, 2012)

by the way amazon now has it in stock for 39.99 free shipping


----------



## Crushmaster (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review! Looks pretty neat. 
God bless,
Joel ><>.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like the looks of the new C-cell LEDs but IDK about some of the changes made in the design.If these lights have actual heatsinking then that will be a welcome improvement over the LED conversions for the incan models and should make the light more suitable for constant operation.I would like to get one but will probably wait till they make it to B&M stores.


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 17, 2012)

Scenic said:


> by the way amazon now has it in stock for 39.99 free shipping



Yeah I just got one from there this week. 

I like it and it took mere seconds to figure out its operation, just have to remember to lock it out first before putting it in a bag or similar; that switch is sensitive. I just hope Mag plans on having accessories for it as none of my current Mag wands will fit it properly as the head is narrower.
On another note: I could do something myself, but I'd really like to see Maglite come out with a base for C/D cell lights that would allow you to tailstand the light on a table. I usually just cram one between couch cushions when a storm knocks out power. Coupling a C/D cell maglight with the white traffic wand makes for a nice, long running, diffused light. Now add to that the base to sit in and it would be a great makeshift table lamp for power outtages. Maybe even have a recessed slot on the base for a spare set of batteries.

Ohhhhh, Robin...


----------

